# Marriott streamside resale info



## fgrosoli (Oct 28, 2016)

Good evening,
I'm considering by a deed week (week 7) at Marriott Streamside.
Any feedback on the property? we do love snowboarding but we never been to that particular property or area.
Seems like week floats 1-14 and 50-52 so pretty much will cover all the good winter week.
I read is a very old property and scare about special assessment or any other problem.
thanks


----------



## WBP (Oct 29, 2016)

We've got long history at StreamSide, which would take days to reveal, so I'll try my best to provide you with a synopsis.

First, a question, do you really want to be in Vail? Marriott has several mountain resorts, three of which were built by Marriott from the ground up (SummitWatch and Mountainside at Park City, and Timber Lodge in South Lake Tahoe). We love Vail, and we love Park City. For us, Park City is easier to get to, and both Marriott resorts are typical, built by Marriott resorts (in my opinion, a big advantage over StreamSide). Both, Marriott's StreamSide at Vail and Mountain Valley Lodge (Breckenridge) were built by developers other than Marriott, with the exception of the Evergreen Building at StreamSide, which was built by Marriott. So, in my opinion, if you want a mountain experience, you need to pick which mountain resort you want to establish as your Home Resort.

Regarding StreamSide, StreamSide has an eclectic history. The original StreamSide resort was built by a developer other than Marriott, as a purposefully built timeshare resort. The three original buildings were Aspen, Birch and Cedar. If my memory is right, the previous developer started building the Douglas building, than Marriott took the resort over, and I believe completed the Douglas building, and built the Evergreen building, from the ground up.

For quite a long time, Marriott managed the entire StreamSide at Vail resort. In my opinion, there were always factions at StreamSide; there were the original StreamSide timeshare owners, some of whom welcomed Marriott, and some who did not. Then came Marriott, who attracted Marriott buyers, with Marriott expectations, which were not consistent with the expectations of many of the original StreamSide owners. In later years, the Aspen and Cedar buildings ended their management contract with Marriott, are are now managed by another management company, and the Birch, Douglas and Evergreen buildings are managed by Marriott. The Birch building has fixed timeshare weeks, the Douglas building has a mix of floating and fixed weeks, and the Evergreen building has all floating weeks (I've forgotten, there may be some fixed, holiday weeks in Evergreen, I don't remember, but I don't think so). So, in my opinion, in the case of StreamSide, you'd have to pick your medicine or your poison. Personally, I think Vail is a fabulous vacation destination, I am not particularly fond of StreamSide at Vail (for a variety of reasons), with two different management companies, common amenities, and an ambiance that I do not believe is classic Marriott. BUT, if you want to be in Vail, StreamSide may be just what you are looking for.

Of all of Marriott's mountain resorts, SummitWatch in Park City is our favorite. It offers a mix of in-town and mountainside experiences, it is of Marriott quality from head to toe, and the location provides you with direct access to the Park City Mountain Resort, and easy access to Deer Valley and the Canyons.

Mountain Valley Lodge and TimberLodge each have their own attributes, with TimberLodge having been built by Marriott. One of the beauties of owning with Marriott is you have an ability to exchange between resorts, BUT, you should probably try to understand the distinctions between ownership of Marriott's legacy timeshare products, and their newer destination club (points) product.

I've tried to touch on what I believe to be the most relevant points about StreamSide at Vail. I trust that others will add their perspective, and correct and errors or omissions that I may have mistakenly made.


----------



## catharsis (Oct 29, 2016)

Just a quick response generally about  SKIING Vail which offers a truly world class ski experience.
Lake Tahoe simply doesn't compare, and breckenridge (mountain valley lodge) although it offers access to Vail,  beaver creek etc within driving distance also but Vail is some way ahead of Breckenridge IMO.
Park City I'm still trying to decide on personally,  but if it means anything I went to Park City last year, and am already booked to return in 2017 and 2018.

All of the above is from the perspective of a Europe Based Skier who skis regularly throughout Europe and has skied all of these locations in the US for only around one week in each.

My current feeling is that Vail is best purely for skiing (beaver creek a wonderfully well kept secret) Park City offers the optimum mix of town life and skiing, and that Heavenly in Lake Tahoe (Timber Lodge) is ultimately too limited as a 'home resort' by comparison to the others mentioned. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 29, 2016)

Vail is singular.  There is that.

I'm a former Streamside owner and have continued to stay at the property from time to time, most recently using a II bonus week to nab an April ski week in 2015.  

It's a decidedly mid-tier timeshare property, kinda dated, but kept in good condition.  The problem is the maintenance fees.  They vary from crazy high (Birch building) to just very high (all the other buildings).  I've seen floating ski weeks in the Douglas building go for under $100 on eBay because the fees are so high.

And the fees are often misrepresented by resale brokers IMO.  Do not ever consider buying a week here until you call the property and confirm what the fees are.

Overall? I would never buy there.  The fees are just too high.  I'd spend more money to buy a better property somewhere else in the system and trade into Vail from time to time.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 29, 2016)

The biggest issue with Streamside is that you need to take a bus or car to Vail or to Beaver Creek. On the other hand, the Marriotts in Breckenridge, Heavenly, and Park City are ski in/out or walk to lifts. This makes a huge difference for me. 

I would disagree with the other poster, Vail is very good skiing but not necessarily better than Lake Tahoe, Park City, and Breckenridge. In fact, as an expert skier, I would assert that Vail is good but not great. I think that Vail is probably great for intermediate to advanced skiers. 

I like good accommodations when I ski, and I would not favor Streamside when compared to many other options including Marriott Timber Lodge, Marriott Summit Watch and Mountainside, Snowbird Cliff Lodge, Grand Lodge at Peak 7 (Breckenridge), Hyatt Main Street Station and Hyatt Mountain Lodge to name just a few. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Powderday (Oct 29, 2016)

Streamside has a shuttle that runs to Lionshead every 15 minutes from 8am-10am, then on the half hour until 2pm, then again every 15 minutes until 5pm.  In the evening it runs to Lionshead and Vail Village on the half hour.  Less than a 10 minute shuttle to Lionshead, runs to the grocery store on request.  Not a problem getting around Vail from Streamside.

IMHO Evergreen is the nicest of the three Marriott Streamside properties, Evergreen rooms are Marriott Quality.  Think Snow!


----------



## fgrosoli (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks, very useful informations, the unit I was considering was in Douglas building and his a 1 bedroom with loft sleeping 8. Deed as week 7 and floating 1-14 and 50-52. It's only myself my wife and daughter, so it was the perfect set up , but was skeptical about maintenance fee $1562 and asking price $4500, what you think overall.
Thanks again for your time and recommendations.


----------



## WBP (Oct 30, 2016)

fgrosoli said:


> Thanks, very useful informations, the unit I was considering was in Douglas building and his a 1 bedroom with loft sleeping 8. Deed as week 7 and floating 1-14 and 50-52. It's only myself my wife and daughter, so it was the perfect set up , but was skeptical about maintenance fee $1562 and asking price $4500, what you think overall.
> Thanks again for your time and recommendations.



Have you seen the current state of the Douglas Building and StreamSide? I have not, but given StreamSide's history, I sure would want to.

I like that season in Douglas, 1-14, and 50-52; I'd be curious to know what Douglas owner's success rate is reserving the prime ski weeks of their choice.

For a one-bedroom loft (I believe Interval International treats one-bedroom lofts, as one-bedroom villas (not two-bedroom villas), on exchanges, and does not take the additional sleeping capacity of a one-bedroom loft into consideration), I believe that maintenance fee is high (for a one-bedroom villa, but not as high as Marriott's Custom House). If my memory of how Interval International treats the Douglas one-bedroom LOFT is accurate, that means that when you make exchanges into two-bedroom, lock-off resorts, you are entitled to a one-bedroom villa (even, despite the loft's additional sleeping capacity (Interval, historically, has not treated the loft as a second bedroom), not a two-bedroom villa. However, the ability to upgrade to a larger villa with Interval International (at lock-off resorts) may now be possible (based on availability), by paying Interval International an additional fee.

On the plus side, it's Vail, and it's Marriott. On the downside, StreamSide is an older resort, with two management companies - - not one - - and in the case of the Aspen and Cedar buildings, a once aged owner base, that historically had very mixed emotions about living  up to Marriott quality standards. As former Marriott StreamSide owners, I can tell you that we had many great ski vacations at Marriott's StreamSide at Vail.

I can't speak to the issue of price to purchase the week. If my memory is right, although the unit is deeded to Week Seven, you do not have guaranteed access to Week Seven every year, you have access to a season, from which you have the ability to reserve a week in that season every year.

I'd be sure to go into this potential purchase as a very informed consumer. If Marriott has a real estate broker on-site, I'd be working with that person.


----------



## Powderday (Oct 30, 2016)

Might want to consider renting a week to see how you like it.  Always be another week for sale.

I believe Douglas recently refurbished, Evergreen is refurbishing either next year or the year after.

If you're considering Park City, Deer Valley will make you put two boards on your feet to play on their mountain.  Think Snow!


----------



## fgrosoli (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks, very useful info .... I'm as well slightly concern about it, especially the high maintenance fees and old look... I think will keep looking around for the right resale opportunity .....thanks you very much again


----------



## WBP (Nov 1, 2016)

fgrosoli said:


> Thanks, very useful info .... I'm as well slightly concern about it, especially the high maintenance fees and old look... I think will keep looking around for the right resale opportunity .....thanks you very much again



Personal bias, influenced by lots of factors: (1) Ease of flying into and out of Salt Lake City (during the winter SLC (airport) is very good at managing snow), (2) ease of getting to multiple mountain resorts from SLC, (3) great skiing options and a variety of resorts in close proximity to SummitWatch - Park City Mountain Resort, Deer Valley, and the Canyons (and "resident" special price bundles of lift tickets for Park City timeshare owners), (4) fabulous downtown experience, (4) very good history of snowfall, (5) "other canyon" skiing options, Solitude, Brighton, Alta, Snowbird and SnowBasin, (6) SummitWatch is built by Marriott, and a fabulous property (some (not so good) history of issues with retail tenants, etc., and (7) flexibility of a two-bedroom LOCK-OFF. If it were me, I'd look for a SummitWatch, Platinum Season week (remember that weeks 51, 52, and 7 are fixed at SummitWatch), as they are generally quite plentiful at this time of the year, at competitive prices.

Don't get me wrong, in my opinion, Vail is a fabulous mountain resort community, but, I think StreamSide has a variety of eye-brow raising issues (which are buffered, to some extent, if you really want to be in Vail).


----------



## Powderday (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't think you can go wrong with any of the Marriott ski properties.  Besides the RCs, I spend a good portion of the winter at all of them, from my perspective they're all well maintained and managed.  The past Streamside issues have been put to rest, will other issues emerge in the future?  Who knows.

Summit Watch is a wonderful property, I believe you're a boarder, which means Deer Valley doesn't want you.  Besides PCMR, Utah does have many other top notch ski resorts within an hours drive of SW that are more than happy to accommodate boarders.

If you're able, pick-up an Epic Pass and ski/board all of the Marriott properties this winter, then pick.  There is a caveat, you may never go back to your old way of life.  As Warren Miller asserts "If you don't do it this year, you will be one year older when you do." Enjoy your season.  Think Snow!


----------



## jpc763 (Nov 1, 2016)

Marathoner said:


> I would disagree with the other poster, Vail is very good skiing but not necessarily better than Lake Tahoe, Park City, and Breckenridge. In fact, as an expert skier, I would assert that Vail is good but not great. I think that Vail is probably great for intermediate to advanced skiers.
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


I agree with this statement, I grew up skiing Tahoe (specifically Squaw Valley) and now live here in Colorado.  I appreciate Vail and have skied it many times, but I favor other resorts here (Winter Park & Copper Mtn are two that come to mind).  Just my opinion.

I used an AC last year to spend a long weekend in the Evergreen building (in November) and found that it was very nicely kept up.  I definitely felt that the accomidations at the Evergreen building lived up to the Marriott brand.  I did not love the location as you had to drive to go anywhere and the comment that you would have to take a shuttle or drive to Vail is very true.


----------



## fgrosoli (Nov 1, 2016)

I will be to Summitwatch in January , so will be a good way to check out that area. I already bought the epic pass pre season so I' m ready .
It's deer valley better then park city mountain resort?
Thanks again


----------



## WBP (Nov 2, 2016)

fgrosoli said:


> I will be to Summitwatch in January , so will be a good way to check out that area. I already bought the epic pass pre season so I' m ready .
> It's deer valley better then park city mountain resort?
> Thanks again



I  think you'll find a variety of opinions in this regard. First, skiing, customer service, and grooming are renowned characteristics of Deer Valley. Snowboarders are prohibited from Deer Valley, so you can draw your own conclusions about that.

With Vail Resorts' acquisition of Park City Mountain Resort, it will be interesting to see what Vail Resorts does/does not do at Park City Mountain Resort in the future.

Personally, I think the terrain is similar between Park City Mountain Resort and Deer Valley, but, if you are into skiing on groomed terrain, I don't know many ski areas that do a better job of grooming than Deer Valley. In recent years, Park City Mountain Resort has become connected with the Canyons, which adds a new twist to the skiing experience at Park City Mountain Resort. (there is more "bowl skiing" at Park City Mountain Resort and the Canyons than there is at Deer Valley).

If you are staying at Marriott's SummitWatch, Deer Valley is a convenient, few minute bus ride to/from Deer Valley. If you are staying at Marriott's SummitWatch, and want to ski Park City Mountain Resort, you cross the bridge over Main Street, Park City (connecting SummitWatch and Park City Mountain Resort), and hop on the Town Lift, and you are slope-side. SummitWatch is not quite ski-in/ski-out, but pretty close to that (Marriott's MountainSide resort is truly ski-in/ski-out at Park City Mountain Resort, but we MUCH prefer to stay at SummitWatch, and to enjoy being in town/on Main Street, rather than being cooped up at MountainSide.

To each his own, we prefer Deer Valley over Park City Mountain Resort, but, I think that is an age thing. As we have aged, we have learned to appreciate the terrain, grooming, customer service and ambiance of Deer Valley (not that we ski for food, but the food at Deer Valley is amazing). In our youth, we may have preferred Park City Mountain Resort, but "may" is the operative word, because I don't think we were ever big fans of Park City Mountain Resort. Vail Resorts acquisition of Park City Mountain Resort may have since changed the experience at Park City Mountain Resort.


----------



## catharsis (Nov 2, 2016)

Just a quick note to clarify that I compared Vail to HEAVENLY specifically and not to the entire Tahoe basin.

I'd stand over that statement,  the tahoe basin has some great skiing but Heavenly on its own is quite limited in scope when compared to Vail.

Having said that I'm trying to decide between a purchase of a week in Timber Lodge and the Park City resorts myself at the moment... Streamside was simply out of the question in my own personal value for money calculation.  The MFs coupled with non-ski-in & ski-out nature of streamside visit a bus the others made for a clear decision for me.

I also personally ruled out breckenridge on MF grounds, but that might work for the OP with a fairly short manageable drive to Vail if skiing Vail was really key to him.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Powderday (Nov 2, 2016)

fgrosoli said:


> I will be to Summitwatch in January , so will be a good way to check out that area. I already bought the epic pass pre season so I' m ready .
> It's deer valley better then park city mountain resort?
> Thanks again



I like all mountains, my favorite is which ever one I'm making turns on.  Each mountain has its own distinct personality.  From the Cirque at "The Bird", Back Bowls at Vail, Whales Tail at Breck, to the "cut like butter groomers" of Beaver Creek and Deer Valley, it's all good.  Get out and play. Think Snow!


----------



## WBP (Nov 2, 2016)

catharsis said:


> Just a quick note to clarify that I compared Vail to HEAVENLY specifically and not to the entire Tahoe basin.
> 
> I'd stand over that statement,  the tahoe basin has some great skiing but Heavenly on its own is quite limited in scope when compared to Vail.
> 
> ...



In the case of StreamSide at Vail, do not underestimate the challenges that come with: (1) five, individual condominium associations (one for each building), (2) one overall association, with representation from the five individual associations (and a history of divergent values and expectations between the five individual associations), (3) TWO management companies, one managing two buildings (Aspen and Cedar (VRI) and the other managing three buildings (Birch, Douglas, and Evergreen (Marriott Vacations Worldwide), and (4) five, individual condominium associations, one, overall association (with representatives of the five, individual condominium associations), and two management companies; Does that sound like the General Assembly of the United Nations? Add to that, a very old infrastructure (buildings, common areas), two (Management Company) Resort General Managers, and in the case of Aspen and Cedar, an aged ownerbase, that not only has a long history of not subscribing to Marriott's quality standards or service expectations. For me, from that I conclude that the ownership proposition has the potential to be a nightmare.

On the flip side of the equation, it's Vail, and as I said, previously, if you want to enjoy a decent vacation in Vail, and you are willing to take into account that there is only one building at StreamSide that was purposefully built by Marriott, and that the common areas are aged and managed by many masters, than StreamSide may be OK for you. What I learned from years of ownership at StreamSide, is best to own at a Marriott, purposefully built timeshare resort, managed by one management company, Marriott, and with with an ownerbase of timeshare owners that desire Marriott quality and service, and exchange into StreamSide at Vail, if you desire to vacation at StreamSide at Vail.

I'd encourage anyone considering ownership at StreamSide at Vail, to carefully consider the unique attributes and liabilities of owning at StreamSide at Vail.


----------



## fgrosoli (Nov 2, 2016)

catharsis said:


> Just a quick note to clarify that I compared Vail to HEAVENLY specifically and not to the entire Tahoe basin.
> 
> I'd stand over that statement,  the tahoe basin has some great skiing but Heavenly on its own is quite limited in scope when compared to Vail.
> 
> ...



I do agree,but looking at resale market on summit watch and mountainside for a premium week we are still ranging between 30-50k which are on my opinion a lot of money.... any recommendation ? I do own Marriott chateau in vegas and I'm always training that through II but I was trying to get my fix week of skiing without the dependency of hoping that someone will release his week.
I have been lucky so far every year with my first or second pick but....


----------



## WBP (Nov 2, 2016)

fgrosoli said:


> I do agree,but looking at resale market on summit watch and mountainside for a premium week we are still ranging between 30-50k which are on my opinion a lot of money.... any recommendation ? I do own Marriott chateau in vegas and I'm always training that through II but I was trying to get my fix week of skiing without the dependency of hoping that someone will release his week.
> I have been lucky so far every year with my first or second pick but....



I'm not sure that the "asking prices" that you may be seeing at SummitWatch are in line with reality. I've heard of several platinum season weeks at SummitWatch being sold on the secondary market for mid teens to high teens. One very respectable resale broker is Seth Nock, you might want to ask him about what the market is bearing. Remember, end of the year is a timeshare buyers best friend (for secondary market purchases). One thing about SummitWatch that I do not know, is what Marriott's threshold is for Right of First Refusal. I know nothing about MountainSide, as it is not a place where we would want to stay or own, given how much we love SummitWatch.

** I just looked at Seth Nock's website, and I see a Platinum SummitWatch listing with an asking price of around $15,000.00. One thing to remember, I believe SummitWatch sold a fixed week 7, 51, and 52 at a dramatically higher price, and I'd imagine that those weeks are scarce on the secondary market (but know that the Platinum SummitWatch season does not give you access to weeks 7, 51, or 52, unless you do an I.I exchange of a platinum week into a week 7, 51, and 52. In my experience the SummitWatch weeks 7, 51, and 52 were in very limited supply through I.I., because of the high rental income potential that those weeks have).

Remember, SummitWatch has two-bedroom lock-off units, which gives you a lot of flexibility. Depending how many in your party, you could lock your two-bedroom villa off, and get two prime ski weeks at Summit Watch, one in a one-bedroom villa, and the other in a studio villa, or you could use one unit (one-bedroom or studio) and exchange the other. We have always maximized our use of two-bedroom villas, and when we amortize 14 nights in a villa against our maintenance fee, vs 7 nights in a villa against our maintenance fee, the 14 nights produces great value. 

If you are after a fixed week, and you are open to a Beaver Creek resort, and a non-Marriott, one of our favorite non-Marriott timeshare resorts is Poste Montane Lodge at Beaver Creek. You might want to have a look there.


----------



## catharsis (Nov 2, 2016)

*mountainside weeks lower than 30K*

I've been offered mountainside weeks under 20K but haen't closed any deal yet as still deciding on resorts.

I would be interested to know approx price of poste montane as we liked the beav (although I'd be reluctant to step outside of the Marriott system)

I'd also note there's a ski week at mountain valley lodge in Breck up on eBay right now asking 6K.


----------



## WBP (Nov 2, 2016)

catharsis said:


> I've been offered mountainside weeks under 20K but haen't closed any deal yet as still deciding on resorts.
> 
> I would be interested to know approx price of poste montane as we liked the beav (although I'd be reluctant to step outside of the Marriott system)
> 
> I'd also note there's a ski week at mountain valley lodge in Breck up on eBay right now asking 6K.



One thing I will say about Poste Montane Lodge, is that it boasts an excellent location, and the property is very well maintained and managed. Granted, ownership at Poste Montane Lodge would not give you Marriott preference/priority on Interval International exchanges.


----------



## Powderday (Nov 3, 2016)

fgrosoli said:


> I do agree,but looking at resale market on summit watch and mountainside for a premium week we are still ranging between 30-50k which are on my opinion a lot of money.... any recommendation ? I do own Marriott chateau in vegas and I'm always training that through II but I was trying to get my fix week of skiing without the dependency of hoping that someone will release his week.
> I have been lucky so far every year with my first or second pick but....



I own Platinum Summit Watch, week 7 is not premium.  At Mountainside and Timber Lodge it is.  It's also not premium at Mountain Valley Lodge and Streamside Evergreen.  Obviously, Christmas and New Years weeks are at all.  Skiing Park City in December can be sketchy with snow, PC usually doesn't get early season Cottonwood Canyon types of dumps. 

Another option, save the 30-50k and rent, you can rent many week 7 ski weeks for that amount. Seems there's always a plethora of week 7's available.  Pick a different resort every year, not just Marriott, if you should find one that grabs you, buy when you're not tied to a schedule. Think Snow!


----------



## WBP (Nov 3, 2016)

Powderday said:


> I own Platinum Summit Watch, week 7 is not premium.  At Mountainside and Timber Lodge it is.  It's also not premium at Mountain Valley Lodge and Streamside Evergreen.  Obviously, Christmas and New Years weeks are at all.  Skiing Park City in December can be sketchy with snow, PC usually doesn't get early season Cottonwood Canyon types of dumps.
> 
> Another option, save the 30-50k and rent, you can rent many week 7 ski weeks for that amount. Seems there's always a plethora of week 7's available.  Pick a different resort every year, not just Marriott, if you should find one that grabs you, buy when you're not tied to a schedule. Think Snow!




I tried to attach the Seasonal Calendar's for MountainSide and SummitWatch, but I could only upload one (MountainSide). You'll see that MountainSide has fixed weeks 7, 51, and 52; I wonder if the fixed holiday weeks are being referred to as premium weeks? As is stated above, the fixed weeks at SummitWatch are weeks 51 and 52 (not week 7).


----------



## Powderday (Nov 3, 2016)

WJS said:


> I tried to attach the Seasonal Calendar's for MountainSide and SummitWatch, but I could only upload one (MountainSide). You'll see that MountainSide has fixed weeks 7, 51, and 52; I wonder if the fixed holiday weeks are being referred to as premium weeks? As is stated above, the fixed weeks at SummitWatch are weeks 51 and 52 (not week 7).



That's what I was trying to say, Mountainside and Timber Lodge are fixed week 7, Summit Watch isn't.  Maybe I wasn't clear in my post.  Premium and Holiday seem to be interchangeable words in this thread.  By the way, nice to meet a fellow SW ski week owner, not many skiers on this site.  Have a great season.  Think Snow!


----------



## fgrosoli (Nov 3, 2016)

Powderday said:


> I own Platinum Summit Watch, week 7 is not premium.  At Mountainside and Timber Lodge it is.  It's also not premium at Mountain Valley Lodge and Streamside Evergreen.  Obviously, Christmas and New Years weeks are at all.  Skiing Park City in December can be sketchy with snow, PC usually doesn't get early season Cottonwood Canyon types of dumps.
> 
> Another option, save the 30-50k and rent, you can rent many week 7 ski weeks for that amount. Seems there's always a plethora of week 7's available.  Pick a different resort every year, not just Marriott, if you should find one that grabs you, buy when you're not tied to a schedule. Think Snow!



Hi Powderday,
I'm very flexible with the vacation, I just need a week of skiing with good snow.
I'm not interested on Christmas or new year or any particular vacation day.
I' m looking to buy a good platinum ski week in a nice,resort.
With that in mind you can be sure that, for 30k upfront plus maintenance fee I can get probably 30-35 years of renting a week.... by that time I will be 79 so probably not a great skier anymore :rofl:...but I do like the idea to buy something, just need to find the right deal. I really appreciate all the suggestions and recommendations I'm getting here....
Now next step is just finding something and then go hit the slope together


----------



## Marathoner (Nov 3, 2016)

fgrosoli said:


> I'm very flexible with the vacation, I just need a week of skiing with good snow.
> I'm not interested on Christmas or new year or any particular vacation day.
> I' m looking to buy a good platinum ski week in a nice,resort.



Is there a reason that you are looking for a Marriott?  For example, Worldmark is a points based system which has resorts at Steamboat Springs, Heavenly, Taos, Whistler, and Park City Canyons.  Since its a points based system, you can book a different week every year and the number of days you book is flexible - it can vary from a couple days to several weeks if you desire.

Do you have any other requirements - how many bedrooms, how close to the slopes, and what level of skiing ability?


----------



## fgrosoli (Nov 3, 2016)

Marathoner said:


> Is there a reason that you are looking for a Marriott?  For example, Worldmark is a points based system which has resorts at Steamboat Springs, Heavenly, Taos, Whistler, and Park City Canyons.  Since its a points based system, you can book a different week every year and the number of days you book is flexible - it can vary from a couple days to several weeks if you desire.
> 
> Do you have any other requirements - how many bedrooms, how close to the slopes, and what level of skiing ability?



I know Marriott because I already own there. I don't know much about worldmark and the amount of points you need and their sistem in general....
I would like a 2 bed and 2 bath and prefer next to slope or the village.... it's normally only myself and my wife and sometimes my daughter with a friend ..... we are both very good on ski or snowboard... I usually snowboard in the morning when slopes are fresh groomed and ski in the afternoon


----------



## Powderday (Nov 3, 2016)

fgrosoli said:


> Hi Powderday,
> I'm very flexible with the vacation, I just need a week of skiing with good snow.
> I'm not interested on Christmas or new year or any particular vacation day.
> I' m looking to buy a good platinum ski week in a nice,resort.
> ...



Have fun looking, I stayed at many properties before I eventually put together a ski portfolio.  

Other then my two week Snowbird/Alta fix, I base most of my skiing around the Epic Pass, it goes well with Marriott properties.     

Might also want to put Breck on your list of areas to explore.  Besides the Marriott, there's a Hilton, Hyatt, and three Breckenridge Grand Vacation Properties that I think are all nice.  Plus, with an Epic Pass product (many to choose from) you would have three mountains to ski.  A-Basin and Keystone are within a 30-45 minute drive or free bus ride.  Think Snow!


----------



## Marathoner (Nov 4, 2016)

Powderday said:


> Other then my two week Snowbird/Alta fix, I base most of my skiing around the Epic Pass, it goes well with Marriott properties.



I also have 2 weeks at the Cliff Lodge at Snowbird/Alta and agree that it is a great timeshare.  But the OP wants Marriott.  My recommendation is to rent at Vail, Breckenridge, and Park City.  Then our recommendation will be clearer in terms of context and long term consideration.


----------



## Powderday (Nov 5, 2016)

Marathoner said:


> I also have 2 weeks at the Cliff Lodge at Snowbird/Alta and agree that it is a great timeshare.  But the OP wants Marriott.  My recommendation is to rent at Vail, Breckenridge, and Park City.  Then our recommendation will be clearer in terms of context and long term consideration.



Not trying to convince OP of The Cliff, with that "Big Beast of Mountain Lurking Outside" it's tough to beat the location, unfortunately the rooms need some serious TLC.  I did read in the Annual Meeting Minutes that a designer was hired to help refurbish in the next few years.  Suppose they have to keep up with the hotel side.

Can't imagine OP won't find a Marriott to his liking. Nice thing about the Marriott ski property locations, they're all near Epic Pass friendly mountains.

fgrosoli, if you have the time, might want to consider a two week I-70 ski tour.  Start with the Marriott in either Vail or Breck for the first week, then head to the other Marriott for the following week.  Fresh Tracks Transportation will take care of the driving, if you don't want to rent a vehicle.  Think Snow!


----------



## Marathoner (Nov 5, 2016)

In Colorado, a very good alternative to Marriotts are the Hyatt ski timeshares. You get a fixed week every year so no need to get lucky to reserve a week each year unless you are looking to exchange your week for a different week. There is a Hyatt timeshare at Breckenridge, Beaver Creek and Aspen. Their locations are excellent and the quality is high. They are priced accordingly but no more expensive than Marriotts at Park City, I think. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## fgrosoli (Nov 11, 2016)

Marathoner said:


> Is there a reason that you are looking for a Marriott?  For example, Worldmark is a points based system which has resorts at Steamboat Springs, Heavenly, Taos, Whistler, and Park City Canyons.  Since its a points based system, you can book a different week every year and the number of days you book is flexible - it can vary from a couple days to several weeks if you desire.
> 
> Do you have any other requirements - how many bedrooms, how close to the slopes, and what level of skiing ability?



I did actually look at Wyndham and also Worldmark by wyndham and seems to me that maybe worldmark is a little bit better in the west and/or mountain destinations?
Any feedback? How is the quality of their resort?
I've seen the most expensive is actually at park city, where the look for a minimum of 14000 point for a week in ski season...Any thought? Surprised they keep so much value on resale market as well for worldmark
Thanks


----------



## Robert D (Nov 12, 2016)

I own weeks at Streamside Douglas and Evergreen in Vail and at Timber Lodge in Tahoe and have stayed at Douglas and Timber Lodge within the past 3 months (and looked at some units in Evergreen), and am very familiar with both of them.  I've also stayed at the Marriott in Breck but it's been a few years.  I think Streamside is a very nice resort but different and smaller than Timber Lodge, and not ski in / ski out. The fees in Birch are too high to be viable and the quality is not as good as Evergreen or Douglas.  Both Douglas and Evergreen are very well maintained and all 3 Vail buildings are scheduled for a remodel in 2018. Douglas fees for 2017 are $1,561 and Evergreen is $1,848 and I think the fees are stable and should go down gradually over the next few years.  The resort has a very nice recreation center and common area amenities that are shared by all 5 buildings (two of which are managed by VRI) and the common areas are managed by Marriott. The loft unit the OP is considering is very nice and has 3 full baths which is unusual for a unit that size. All Douglas units are floating (3 seasons with no fixed event weeks) and Evergreen has 3 floating seasons with weeks 51-52 being fixed. Evergreen units are all stand alone 2BR/2Bath and Douglas has 1BR/2Bath that sleeps 6 (on first 2 floors), 1BR+Loft/3Bath that sleeps 8, and 2BR+Loft/3Bath that sleeps 10 (loft units are on 3rd floor). Strange thing about Douglas is that all size units and seasons have the same maintenance fee of $1,561.  So, the loft units are worth a lot more than the non loft units.  From what I've seen, $4,500 for a Douglas winter loft unit is a good price. I think Vail is a lot more upscale than Tahoe or Breck (I've never been to Park City) and lodging costs are higher in Vail. I didn't like the Marriott in Breck as all of the units are either studios or 1BR's and the building seemed to not be very well maintained, but that's been a few years ago.  Timber Lodge is very nice and more of a traditional Marriott as per the comments above. I think most people would be pleased with Douglas or Evergreen.


----------



## Marathoner (Nov 12, 2016)

fgrosoli said:


> I did actually look at Wyndham and also Worldmark by wyndham and seems to me that maybe worldmark is a little bit better in the west and/or mountain destinations?
> Any feedback? How is the quality of their resort?
> I've seen the most expensive is actually at park city, where the look for a minimum of 14000 point for a week in ski season...Any thought? Surprised they keep so much value on resale market as well for worldmark
> Thanks



Worldmark has a lot of destinations in the West, including in Canada.  As a skier, the Worldmark club has a number of attractive destinations as mentioned - Taos, Steamboat Springs, Park City, Lake Tahoe, and others.  Because Worldmark is a points based system, there is quite a lot more flexibility than a weeks based resale at Marriott.  That said, most of the units are a notch down from Marriott level quality.  There are exceptions - penthouse or presidential units are as good as Marriotts.  I also think that Park City is as good as Marriotts as well.  Majority of the Worldmark ski town destinations require a car or bus to get to the ski resort but a few such as Whistler or Park City are walk to lifts which is nice.

Worldmark allows waitlists, renting of points, and generous cancellation policies so there is a large amount of flexibility.  You can check out their resorts at http://www.worldmarktheclub.com

Worldmark membership holds their value very well.  It is very difficult to book weeks at ski resorts during holidays. Booking weeks during the regulat ski season at 13 months is doable.

Similar to the recommendation to rent Marriotts before buying, I recommend that you rent at a Worldmark resort before purchasing to see how you like it.  Park City and Whistler are two good destinations.


----------



## fgrosoli (Nov 15, 2016)

Well, I pulled the trigger and took it... I'm sure I will enjoy my new third floor unit at Douglas building 1 bedroom plus loft and 3 baths.... thanks guys for your recommendations and suggestions... well vail is not the Dolomites in Italy , but I'm sure I can survive...
Let's just hope not to get a special assessment too soon now
Bummer is I already have a week reserved in December 9-16 and cannot use it.... need to work, debating between renting it or banking it up , any suggestion?
Thanks again


----------



## Robert D (Nov 15, 2016)

I would bank the Dec 9-16 week as there is no rental demand for that week as it's too early in the season.  No worries about a special assessment, there haven't been any in years and none are on the horizon.


----------



## fgrosoli (Nov 15, 2016)

Robert D said:


> I would bank the Dec 9-16 week as there is no rental demand for that week as it's too early in the season.  No worries about a special assessment, there haven't been any in years and none are on the horizon.



Thanks Robert....looking forward to go skiing and snowboarding...I'm doing snow dance :rofl:


----------



## jpc763 (Nov 16, 2016)

Definitely bank it!  There is absolutely no snow right now in the rockies


----------



## fgrosoli (Nov 16, 2016)

jpc763 said:


> Definitely bank it!  There is absolutely no snow right now in the rockies



Will come down and soon


----------



## fgrosoli (Dec 1, 2016)

Good evening, 
My resale week displayed today on my account, now I have a couple of questions:
1. In the transaction there was a 2016 week in December 9-16. I tried to bank it up but no lack because it is so imminent II doesn't accept the exchange and even tuggs doesn't allow me to advertise it , as last chance for renting it last minute, because is not reserved under my name but under the previous owner so I guess is lost correct, any recommendation?
2. second  and most important question I check availability at Marriott Streamside for 2017, which is available and I own prime week 1-14 and 50-52. Now, I already have a ski week for the beginning of 2017 so I can't use it for 1-14 but I can use it for 50-52. Obviously we are not on the 12 month windows yet, but almost there. How many chances do  I have to get week 52 if I try to reserve it at 9 am on dec 29, 2016 exactly at 12 months opening day for checkin on dec 29,2017? 
Phone or internet? Any other alternative ?
Thanks again for your time
Filippo


----------



## Robert D (Dec 5, 2016)

fgrosoli said:


> Good evening,
> My resale week displayed today on my account, now I have a couple of questions:
> 1. In the transaction there was a 2016 week in December 9-16. I tried to bank it up but no lack because it is so imminent II doesn't accept the exchange and even tuggs doesn't allow me to advertise it , as last chance for renting it last minute, because is not reserved under my name but under the previous owner so I guess is lost correct, any recommendation?
> 2. second  and most important question I check availability at Marriott Streamside for 2017, which is available and I own prime week 1-14 and 50-52. Now, I already have a ski week for the beginning of 2017 so I can't use it for 1-14 but I can use it for 50-52. Obviously we are not on the 12 month windows yet, but almost there. How many chances do  I have to get week 52 if I try to reserve it at 9 am on dec 29, 2016 exactly at 12 months opening day for checkin on dec 29,2017?
> ...



If your deal included receiving the Dec 9 week, call Marriott owner services and tell them that this reservation should have been transferred to you. Sometimes they forget to transfer the reservation.  It's difficult to reserve the holiday weeks but your best bet is to be on the Marriott website and be clicking to reserve it right at 9:00 a.m. 12 months before check-in.  If you call, the weeks will be gone on Internet bookings before your call is answered.


----------



## Shonuff (Dec 27, 2016)

WJS said:


> I'm not sure that the "asking prices" that you may be seeing at SummitWatch are in line with reality. I've heard of several platinum season weeks at SummitWatch being sold on the secondary market for mid teens to high teens. One very respectable resale broker is Seth Nock, you might want to ask him about what the market is bearing. Remember, end of the year is a timeshare buyers best friend (for secondary market purchases). One thing about SummitWatch that I do not know, is what Marriott's threshold is for Right of First Refusal. I know nothing about MountainSide, as it is not a place where we would want to stay or own, given how much we love SummitWatch.
> 
> ** I just looked at Seth Nock's website, and I see a Platinum SummitWatch listing with an asking price of around $15,000.00. One thing to remember, I believe SummitWatch sold a fixed week 7, 51, and 52 at a dramatically higher price, and I'd imagine that those weeks are scarce on the secondary market (but know that the Platinum SummitWatch season does not give you access to weeks 7, 51, or 52, unless you do an I.I exchange of a platinum week into a week 7, 51, and 52. In my experience the SummitWatch weeks 7, 51, and 52 were in very limited supply through I.I., because of the high rental income potential that those weeks have).
> 
> Remember, SummitWatch has two-bedroom lock-off units, which gives you a lot of flexibility. Depending how many in your party, you could lock your two-bedroom villa off, and get two prime ski weeks at Summit Watch, one in a one-bedroom villa, and the other in a studio villa, or you could use one unit (one-bedroom or studio) and exchange the other. We have always maximized our use of two-bedroom villas, and when we amortize 14 nights in a villa against our maintenance fee, vs 7 nights in a villa against our maintenance fee, the 14 nights produces great value.


Hi, I am looking to potentially buy a ski week in Park City and SW seems to be the place. My friend used to live in PC and really like the SW property. He doesn't dislike MS but he prefers SW. You mentioned knowing the threshold for ROFR, would you mind sharing that? Is it the 23% I saw on another thread? Just wondering as I've seen a couple mid teens listings and wondering if MVC will take them if I go into escrow. It's better to get deeded week vs points if we plan on going there, right? What I'd really love to find is an EOY 2BR at SW plat season. But if we did get EY, I figure we can book a good ski week and rent in for the MF at least. How difficult is it to get a week there? I guess you have to book a year id advance which is fine, but will you get the week you want or will the 13 month folks get all the good weeks?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Robert D (Oct 9, 2017)

WJS said:


> We've got long history at StreamSide, which would take days to reveal, so I'll try my best to provide you with a synopsis.
> 
> First, a question, do you really want to be in Vail? Marriott has several mountain resorts, three of which were built by Marriott from the ground up (SummitWatch and Mountainside at Park City, and Timber Lodge in South Lake Tahoe). We love Vail, and we love Park City. For us, Park City is easier to get to, and both Marriott resorts are typical, built by Marriott resorts (in my opinion, a big advantage over StreamSide). Both, Marriott's StreamSide at Vail and Mountain Valley Lodge (Breckenridge) were built by developers other than Marriott, with the exception of the Evergreen Building at StreamSide, which was built by Marriott. So, in my opinion, if you want a mountain experience, you need to pick which mountain resort you want to establish as your Home Resort.
> 
> ...



We own several weeks in Streamside Douglas and Evergreen and I just got back from a week in Douglas.  Your comments above are pretty accurate but I think a little dated.  Douglas only has floating weeks (3 seasons) and Evergreen is floating except event weeks 51/52, and Birch is fixed weeks.  I went through all 5 of the Streamside buildings last week and feel that Evergreen and Douglas are definitely Marriott standard, and Birch is not quite as good.  Aspen and Cedar are managed by VRI and I feel are not as nice as the Marriott buildings.  All 3 of the Marriott buildings will be totally renovated in the spring of 2018 and the product will be upgraded substantially.  In addition, there are some extensive upgrades planned for the common areas.  The resort has a very nice recreation center and clubhouse and the staff is excellent.  If it's been a while since you've been to Streamside, I think you'd be pleasantly surprised at the quality of the resort, especially after next year's renovations.


----------



## Powderday (Oct 9, 2017)

Robert D said:


> We own several weeks in Streamside Douglas and Evergreen and I just got back from a week in Douglas.  Your comments above are pretty accurate but I think a little dated.  Douglas only has floating weeks (3 seasons) and Evergreen is floating except event weeks 51/52, and Birch is fixed weeks.  I went through all 5 of the Streamside buildings last week and feel that Evergreen and Douglas are definitely Marriott standard, and Birch is not quite as good.  Aspen and Cedar are managed by VRI and I feel are not as nice as the Marriott buildings.  All 3 of the Marriott buildings will be totally renovated in the spring of 2018 and the product will be upgraded substantially.  In addition, there are some extensive upgrades planned for the common areas.  The resort has a very nice recreation center and clubhouse and the staff is excellent.  If it's been a while since you've been to Streamside, I think you'd be pleasantly surprised at the quality of the resort, especially after next year's renovations.


Robert,
I'm assuming you won a Streamside Board Seat, any possibility that Streamside could start running a morning and afternoon ski shuttle to Beaver Creek?  Unless one has a vehicle getting to BC from Streamside is a hassle.  I believe the Westin Riverfront runs a morning and afternoon ski shuttle to Vail.


----------



## Robert D (Oct 9, 2017)

Powderday said:


> Robert,
> I'm assuming you won a Streamside Board Seat, any possibility that Streamside could start running a morning and afternoon ski shuttle to Beaver Creek?  Unless one has a vehicle getting to BC from Streamside is a hassle.  I believe the Westin Riverfront runs a morning and afternoon ski shuttle to Vail.



Hi Powderday, I did get re-elected to the Douglas board.  Have not heard anything about doing a Beaver Creek shuttle but will inquire about it. I know their Vail shuttles run constantly during the ski season and not sure they have the capacity to do one to Beaver Creek.


----------



## Tokapeba (Oct 9, 2017)

catharsis said:


> *mountainside weeks lower than 30K*
> 
> I've been offered mountainside weeks under 20K but haen't closed any deal yet as still deciding on resorts.
> 
> ...


I closed a Platinum Mountainside this year for $14.500


----------

